# What should I focus on training a 9 week old?



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

I finally got my very first German Shepherd puppy. I have been doing heaps of research for the past 2 years and here he is!

My question is, at 9 weeks old what would be the main priorities when it comes to training for this age specifically?

I have a LOT of basic manners/safety things I intend to train him from this point onwards, but I'm wondering what you guys thing is important for a 9 week old to start learning now? Aside from house training, of course!


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmmm, short periods of eye contact? Rewarded by LOVE! ;-)


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I started sit, lay down, and keeping eye contact at 8 weeks with Bear. They are sponges with very short attention spans.. 5-10 minute sessions, several times a day. Mental exercise is just as important as physical, a tired puppy is a good puppy. 

Show him a treat, and hold it out beside you. Say his name, and when he makes eye contact, immediately give him a treat. Great way to teach his name and have him respond when you call him.. Until he hits adolescence of course, then its a free for all.

Other then that, play and bond! Set rules now, if you don't want him on the couch or your bed later on.. Don't let him now or it will be **** to break him of it. For the most part, focus on crate training and house training. (If your crate training, which I highly recommend)..


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah, he's asleep in his crate now, he wasn't crated with the breeder but seems to have taken to the idea quickly. They had a pen set-up very similar so perhaps that helped. It's only two days since he has arrived and only two accidents in the house which were down to not figuring out his routine yet. No accidents in his crate.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

There is a gazillion posts on this. Read the puppy sections for lots of ideas. Here is a recent thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...9954-when-do-you-start-actually-training.html


----------



## Katagaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Great, thank you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Kelton (Jun 20, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> I started sit, lay down, and keeping eye contact at 8 weeks with Bear. They are sponges with very short attention spans.. 5-10 minute sessions, several times a day. Mental exercise is just as important as physical, a tired puppy is a good puppy.
> 
> Show him a treat, and hold it out beside you. Say his name, and when he makes eye contact, immediately give him a treat. Great way to teach his name and have him respond when you call him.. Until he hits adolescence of course, then its a free for all.
> 
> Other then that, play and bond! Set rules now, if you don't want him on the couch or your bed later on.. Don't let him now or it will be **** to break him of it. For the most part, focus on crate training and house training. (If your crate training, which I highly recommend)..


funny thing, i didnt start working with her name until after i had started "Look at me" now, which was kind of a happy accident. now i can say 'nala' and she will look over at me, or i can say "Look at me" and she will look straight at my face and wait for a command. the "Look at me" works great for pictures.. lol


----------

